
Steve Jobs: The Next Insanely Great Thing (1996) - nikils
http://www.wired.com/1996/02/jobs-2/
======
NotSammyHagar
NeXT did turn out to be awesome. I wish I had kept my next cube for old time's
sake. They ended up saving apple with their new technology base. objective c
was not the greatest, but it was good enough.

